# Advice on planning permission for a barn



## vanrim (26 June 2016)

We have a house and 15 acres. The 15 acres is made up of house garden 1.5 acres wood and approx 10 acres field. Do we qualify to be able to build a barn without planning permission. Who would I ask for advice? A farmer? A surveyor? I don't want to go straight to planning department as they have been very unhelpful in the past.


----------



## spacefaer (26 June 2016)

Are you in an AONB? If so, you probably would need pp regardless of anything else.

 Do you qualify as agricultural? Or is the land purely equestrian. I've been told that if you keep horses on the land, rug them and'or feed them, then it is equestrian use. If so, you probably should get pp.

We asked an architect about ours - but we are replacing like with like - an old derelict pole barn with a more modern version, but for fodder storage.  

Agricultural barns to be used for livestock housing need pp, ones used for machinery or fodder storage don't.

Planning depts are a complete nightmare - to get any answer from ours, we would have had to fill in a pre planning application (££) to find out whether we needed planning.....

http://www.countrysmallholding.com/land/erecting_a_new_building_1_3493279

https://www.gov.uk/planning-permissions-for-farms/when-you-need-it


----------



## sychnant (26 June 2016)

I think there's something about being able to build stables within the curtilage of your garden without planning, but I doubt this would apply to a barn.

The planning department are really the only people able to advise you correctly as that's what they do!

How have they been unhelpful?


----------



## spacefaer (26 June 2016)

sychnant said:



			I think there's something about being able to build stables within the curtilage of your garden without planning, but I doubt this would apply to a barn.

The planning department are really the only people able to advise you correctly as that's what they do!

How have they been unhelpful?
		
Click to expand...

When I was enquiring, our County Council planning dept wouldn't speak to anyone, they would only respond via the pre planning application, as they were wasting so much time on the phone giving advice. (I quote)


----------



## vanrim (26 June 2016)

I know you can build an agricultural barn without planning if you have 5 hectares or more which is approx 12.5 acres but I don't know if we would qualify. I really need to know who I could ask for advice. Someone that deals with planning permission for farmers I suppose.


----------



## sychnant (26 June 2016)

I heard they've got more difficult! I built my barn 12 years ago, and a lovely guy from planning came out to talk to me before I applied for permission, to help us decide which of the 2 possible sites were better. He was here for a couple of hours, no charge, and very helpful.

Such a shame this seems to have changed!


----------



## Honey08 (26 June 2016)

Speak to a local architect or even a farmer?

We've got about the same acreage and there is no way on earth we'd get a barn up without permission round here.


----------



## vanrim (26 June 2016)

Look up your permitted development rights for farmers. If you have a minimum of 5 hectares you can build a barn approx 20mx20m without permission.



Honey08 said:



			Speak to a local architect or even a farmer?

We've got about the same acreage and there is no way on earth we'd get a barn up without permission round here.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Tiddlypom (26 June 2016)

I can recommend this company. Very helpful guy who knows his stuff re planning for equestrian properties. Worth spending a few £££s to get correct advice and if necessary a tailored PP application. 

http://www.equestriandesign.co.uk/mobile/

My advice is never to try and chance it with planners. Somewhere down the line, someone may dib you in and then it can be a very expensive mess.


----------



## case895 (26 June 2016)

I got consent last month for a new pole barn for hay and machinery, plus an all weather turn out and shelter. They bounced it the first time as I had used the wrong form, although all the additional questions on the other form were N/A .After that they had a couple of clarification questions and it went through in 5 weeks.

I made sure that the design statement made clear why I wanted it (horse welfare and to reduce manual work due to my spinal injuries) and how I had designed it (materials match the existing barn, no higher, minimal visual impact and hardcoring).


----------



## Asha (26 June 2016)

vanrim said:



			Look up your permitted development rights for farmers. If you have a minimum of 5 hectares you can build a barn approx 20mx20m without permission.
		
Click to expand...

This . We've just had one passed under permitted development. We have similar amount of land to you.

we used a consultant and it went through without any problems at all


----------



## vanrim (26 June 2016)

Asha - what sort of consultant did you use? 




Asha said:



			This . We've just had one passed under permitted development. We have similar amount of land to you.

we used a consultant and it went through without any problems at all
		
Click to expand...


----------



## popsdosh (27 June 2016)

As long as you pass the agricultural test you can put up 465m2 under permitted development however there are conditions attached. For example cannot be less than 90m from another building or under 25m of a classified road. Spacefaer was incorrect as its use makes no difference under permitted development rights.


----------



## FemelleReynard (27 June 2016)

Before relying on any of the advice on here which I would question the reliability of, speak to a rural surveyor or planner/planning consultant. 

They will know thoroughly all the rules and regulations and advise you on the best course of action.


----------



## jrp204 (27 June 2016)

OP, where are you?


----------

